# 98 altima help



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

i found an altima for 800$ and its basically a steal....the motor is great...but the body is lil faded and needs a respray...theres also a lil damage on the passenger door and mirror very little though...and the interior need a major bath....

i need some suggestion on were to start modding...i really wanna start with the body get it resprayed and the dings and all that taken care of....so that will be first....but i cant seem to find anything decent as in front lips or anything..im not a bodykit kinda person....some wheels and a nice suspension setup would be next..

i was wondering if some people could help out and give me some site to go on..and some pics would be great...i am searching but help would be appreciated....

pickin car up next week...wanna start getin things in order...
anything would be great...


----------

